# Looking to buy another AWD Nissan...



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

I know this isn't "X-Trail" related but the vehicles are both actually built in Japan and are AWD... so they are kissing cousins  

I'm in the process of finalizing a deal on a 1991 Skyline GTR from an importer out west. While i was posted to Tampa in 2003, i had the luck of getting a driving a 1998 GTR V-Spec that was brought back from by a co-working who was posted overseas. Fell in love with the GTR from that point, and promised myself i would own one "God Willing". Only hick-up is it will have to stay in storage for 9 months until it reaches the 15 year mark, so i won't be able to get it here until next June. 

Here's a pic of the one i'm looking at getting:

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=640&height=480

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=640&height=480

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...&user=&dispsize=Original&width=640&height=480


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Gforce99 said:


> I know this isn't "X-Trail" related but the vehicles are both actually built in Japan and are AWD... so they are kissing cousins
> 
> I'm in the process of finalizing a deal on a 1991 Skyline GTR from an importer out west. While i was posted to Tampa in 2003, i had the luck of getting a driving a 1998 GTR V-Spec that was brought back from by a co-working who was posted overseas. Fell in love with the GTR from that point, and promised myself i would own one "God Willing". Only hick-up is it will have to stay in storage for 9 months until it reaches the 15 year mark, so i won't be able to get it here until next June.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine from work just had a 1990 Skyline GTR (white) imported from Japan. Amazingly fast for an older car. You'll love the looks you will get from cops who pull you over and people at drive through windows. He claims to have beaten a WRX in a street race.

Good luck


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

This is actually gaining popularity, and I play on picking one up myself within the next 3 years (right about when the R33 becomes available). You can get a good-condition non GT-R R32 Skyline for under 10 grand, and a GT-R R32 for under 20, although, admiteddly, it IS hard to find one some racer in Japan hasn't gunked up.

And yes, they do go like stink. Only problem other than the cops? Every kid in their mom's Civic will start a conversation with you that should go something like this.....

Kids: Hey, what car is that?

You: Its a Skyline.

Kids: Where'd you get it from?

You: Japan

Kids: Cool...Hey, wanna race??

Never mind the fact that you can know kick the snot out of any non-italian/less than $75,000 OEM car on the planet on either a strip or a track, that's the convo you'll now get.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Gforce,

This is insane................ly radical & cool.

I AM DROOOOOOOOOOOOOLING & wiping up my keyboard as I am typing along here....

Good for you if you go through with this project... Now you will have to come and visit here in Montreal right?


Now unfortunately (very), since (as you mentioned) this is not X-Trail related I cannot let this thread go on and I will close it to this section (...in a few hours)
(Let me know if you want it relocated in the Skyline section )


(Side note: I have not forgotten about the steel rims and will enquire again tomorrow)





Gforce99 said:


> I know this isn't "X-Trail" related but the vehicles are both actually built in Japan and are AWD... so they are kissing cousins
> 
> ...........................


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

thats hot :thumbup:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Roots*

...and the link is - the X-Trail 4wd system is a develpment of the Skyline system. Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

That's what I heard/read when the x-trail came out. :thumbup:


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow I'm drooling uncontrollably right now. Can somone please PM me a site where I can order japanese cars I have a couple of friends who have ordered but they never sent me any links.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Nissan_hunter said:


> Wow I'm drooling uncontrollably right now. Can somone please PM me a site where I can order japanese cars I have a couple of friends who have ordered but they never sent me any links.


http://www.skyline-imports.com/

and what the hell is an x-trail??? somebody school me


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

*XTrail*

I know I know it's the Nissan SUV I beleive it's called XTrail.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Import Concern Brokers

The Skyline imports site above is American only. Please not that, under Canadian Law, YOU CAN ONLY IMPORT JAPANESE CARS THAT ARE 15 YEARS OLD OR OLDER. You can't bring the cars in from the states, which means no R33 or R34. 

For the next few years, you'll only be able to get the R32.

The above site is a Canadian Importer, but you have to ship the car from B.C./Alberta to wherever you live.


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Cantum, I knew about the 15 year rule. I have a friend who is getting his silvia soon and it looks awesome. Thanks for the site I'm drooling.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Nissan_hunter said:


> Thanks Cantum, I knew about the 15 year rule. I have a friend who is getting his silvia soon and it looks awesome. Thanks for the site I'm drooling.


No problem, but you missed last months selection- there was a 515whp GT-R stuck in there, fully modified. Asking price was upwards of $35,000....but, oh, what a sweet ride. :fluffy:


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

*wow*

WOW yeah I saw some pretty nice ones for like 7,000 is that CND funds already?? I just wonder how hard it is to get used to driving on the other side of the road.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Nissan_hunter said:


> WOW yeah I saw some pretty nice ones for like 7,000 is that CND funds already?? I just wonder how hard it is to get used to driving on the other side of the road.


Yep....the prices are in Canadian, including customs clearance, some out-of-province registration things, and delivery to B.C. How you get it to where you live is your business, but it''l prolly cost at least another grand.

The cars you're seeing for $7000-9000 are not GT-Rs. They're Skylines, but lower models, with different engines, and lacking the four wheel steer and AWD that the GT-Rs have. The most common of these are the GTS-M models, and they come in two or four-door models.

R32 GT-Rs in good shape with slight modifications run from $15000-25000 Cdn, shipped from Japan.

I've been researching this for quite some time, and I've decided to wait for the R33 to be released (2009/2010), both for budget reasons and because I believe they're a slightly better vehicle.


----------



## Nissan_hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I see what you mean now, yes I too would probably wait until then when I would be in a better position to get the car and also to enjoy it LOL I see you have been doing your homework thanx for the info I really appreciate it.


----------

